# Upcoming meetings topics!



## alexopolus

All right!! So far We have February, March and April! Now... The topics.

February- Michael's soil power point presentation (I will bring projector and laptop) pet world.

March- Niko's home. Date: March 16th (thanks Niko for hosting). Topic: "Modern planted tank lighting options".

April- Mr Cartier's home. We are setting up a tank for him. He loved Michaels tanks, so Mr Michael, I hope you are available again for this, this will be fun! And it's a 100G tank.


----------



## alexopolus

It will be very helpful, if everybody (the club... heck anyone!) could send me ideas for the next 8 months! Remember the sticky posts "Yes, I can host", "Yes, I can do a presentation" or just post it here!


----------



## Virc003

I always enjoyed the biology courses I took at university. I dont think most people would enjoy a full lecture on biochemistry or the interactions of nitrogen fixing bacteria with roots but one reason we are here as a club is to learn. Maybe we could have a very very introductory presentation on the science behind our plants? An even better idea might be to do a presentation on the art side of scaping a tank or even fauna for the aquarium. The science part would go well at the high school if that gets set up. Maybe one of the biology teachers would like to come too.


----------



## Tugg

We have light and substrate... perhaps someone could do a presentation on filtration.

There's an interesting thread going that Niko started on bio-media in filtration. It discusses how there are more things going on in the filter than just processing Ammonia into Nitrate.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/filtration/89841-yo-hans-list-biomedias.html


----------



## niko

I think that the filtration topic needs to be prepared carefully - with actual conclusions. One big and very active thread going on is the one below. It has already started people talking about parts of the filtration that we never discuss (but "enjoy" the impact very often).
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/89126-organics-analysis.html

It looks like we are about to start looking at the filtration and other processes in the planted tank in a little bit different and better way. That's why I say that the topic of filtration needs to be prepared carefully.


----------



## fishyjoe24

I thought of a good one that I bet every one can agree on. 
nutrient deficiency in aquarium plants


----------



## Virc003

I can agree with joey. That's something I've always had trouble with


----------



## Dejlig

fishyjoe24 said:


> I thought of a good one that I bet every one can agree on.
> nutrient deficiency in aquarium plants


Can we fly Zapins in???


----------



## Michael

Dejlig said:


> Can we fly Zapins in???


If the club wants to bring in a speaker, it is just a matter of budget and logistics.


----------



## niko

Here's a pretty good idea that I've not heard any club implementing:

Video conferencing. For the March meeting at my house I am getting ready to show a DIY LED fixture that I should have ready by then. I guy here on APC is REALLY guiding me through every single step of the build because I do not know the first thing about DIY LED. His screen name is TropTrea and he has been in both saltwater and planted tanks. I talked to him about maybe using Skype to be part of our meeting in March. If that works we can do it very much with anybody willing and at any one of our meetings. I think that is a very good idea.

I also thought of another possibility - probably there is a way to join a video chat so anyone that is allowed/invited can be part of our meetings through video. That way we can have more than one person remotely be part of our meetings. With a projector all these people can be seen by all times by everybody. By using a cell phone we can show them the tanks or whatever we want too. Chances are we will meet the people that we only know by screenname. That could really help keep all club meetings anywhere become even more interesting.


----------



## alexopolus

That is something We can do! A Speaker by skipe is a good option all we need is a Internet connection ( cellphone data sometimes doesn't delivery a good quality video call ). If We whant to have multiple members joining the meeting at the same time, we may need a meeting software, "going to meeting it's a pretty good one".

By the way, by Monday we will have a set date for the February meeting,.


----------



## Tugg

Google Hangeouts using "onair" may work.
http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/onair.html

I haven't used it before, but it looks like it may have what we want.


----------



## Tugg

Google Hangeouts using "onair" may work.
http://www.google.com/+/learnmore/hangouts/onair.html

I haven't used it before, but it looks like it may have what we want.


----------



## fishyjoe24

maybe try skype? most people have that one there phone, or can down load it for a dollar or two.


----------



## Dejlig

Great ideas. Would love a DIY LED meeting!


----------



## Pam916

Plant fertilizers.


----------



## alexopolus

All right!! So far We have February, March and April! Now... The topics. 

February- Petworld. Date: February 16th. Topic: "Substrates for the Planted Aquarium". Michael's presentation.

March- Niko's home. Date: March 16th (thanks Niko for hosting). Topic: "Modern planted tank lighting options".

April- Mr Cartier's home. We are setting up a tank for him. He loved Michael's tanks, so Mr Michael, I hope you are available again for this, this will be fun! And it's a 100G tank.
__________________


----------



## alexopolus

All right!! So far We have February, March and April! Now... The topics. 

February- Petworld. Date: February 16th. Topic: "Substrates for the Planted Aquarium". Michael's presentation.

March- Niko's home. Date: March 16th (thanks Niko for hosting). Topic: "Modern planted tank lighting options".

April- Mr Cartier's home. We are setting up a tank for him. He loved Michael's tanks, so Mr Michael, I hope you are available again for this, this will be fun! And it's a 100G tank.

May- Open to anyone!!! please host or give ideas on topic.

June- Fred's Home. Date: June 29th ( thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: still not sure, but I will love a talk about Dutch style aquascaping.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

can May be a field trip since it might not be too hot and before summer vacations kick in? somewhere close where we can collect plants


----------



## alexopolus

alexopolus said:


> All right!! So far We have February, March and April! Now... The topics.
> 
> February- Petworld. Date: February 16th. Topic: "Substrates for the Planted Aquarium". Michael's presentation.
> 
> March- Niko's home. Date: March 16th (thanks Niko for hosting). Topic: "Modern planted tank lighting options".
> 
> April- Mr Cartier's home. We are setting up a tank for him. He loved Michael's tanks, so Mr Michael, I hope you are available again for this, this will be fun! And it's a 100G tank.
> 
> May- Open to anyone!!! please host or give ideas on topic.
> 
> June- Fred's Home. Date: June 29th ( thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: still not sure, but I will love a talk about Dutch style aquascaping.


Tanya, can we post this on fishbox?


----------



## TanyaQ2000

yes


----------



## TanyaQ2000

do we have a date for Mr Cartier in April? where is he and Niko located (just the area i.e. McKinney or Allen, etc)


----------



## TanyaQ2000

Luiz replied to the meeting thread with an idea for a meeting:

"How about build/maintain an Aquaterrarium/Paludarium"


----------



## niko

TanyaQ2000 said:


> do we have a date for Mr Cartier in April? where is he and Niko located (just the area i.e. McKinney or Allen, etc)


I am in McKinney (the new side of it, West of 75).


----------



## TanyaQ2000

I thought you were but your profile says Dallas so wasn't sure


----------



## Tugg

niko said:


> I am in McKinney (the new side of it, West of 75).


Cool.. You're probably REAL close to me then. I'm right by custer and virginia.


----------



## lrulff

TanyaQ2000 said:


> Luiz replied to the meeting thread with an idea for a meeting:
> 
> "How about build/maintain an Aquaterrarium/Paludarium"


Something like this:

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t31/1462772_458710170907159_1410666952_o.jpg


----------



## alexopolus

Was that brazilian Luiz?


----------



## alexopolus

TanyaQ2000 said:


> do we have a date for Mr Cartier in April? where is he and Niko located (just the area i.e. McKinney or Allen, etc)


I will ask him, he hasn't set a date neither.


----------



## alexopolus

lrulff said:


> Something like this:
> 
> https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/t31/1462772_458710170907159_1410666952_o.jpg


Good idea! (nice tank too) Do we have anyone in the club that has terrarium/paladarium? Fred?


----------



## Virc003

I just set one up but its no more a terrarium than it is a landscaped emersed setup.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

alexopolus said:


> Good idea! (nice tank too) Do we have anyone in the club that has terrarium/paladarium? Fred?


yes Fred has the paladarium.

Shane & Michael aka MacFan use to but not sure what's left due to the fire and then no electricity. maybe we could have a meeting at their place to set them back up.


----------



## alexopolus

Lets try to communicate with Shane and Michael but hey may not be able to it this year. 
Tanya could you send me Luiz contact? I need to talk to him about shrimp, We may be able to do a shrimp presentation.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

alexopolus said:


> Lets try to communicate with Shane and Michael but hey may not be able to it this year.
> Tanya could you send me Luiz contact? I need to talk to him about shrimp, We may be able to do a shrimp presentation.


I sent a PM to MacFan & asked if maybe May would work as i didn't think we had anything yet

sent you Luiz's cell via PM


----------



## alexopolus

All right!! So far We have February, March and April! Now... The topics. 

February- Petworld. Date: February 16th. Topic: "Substrates for the Planted Aquarium". Michael's presentation.

March- Niko's home. Date: March 16th (thanks Niko for hosting). Topic: "Modern planted tank lighting options".

April- Mr Cartier's home. We are setting up a tank for him. He loved Michael's tanks, so Mr Michael, I hope you are available again for this, this will be fun! And it's a 100G tank.

May- Shane and Michael's new home. Date: May. We are helping them to restart their tanks.

June- Fred's Home. Date: June 29th ( thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: still not sure, but I will love a talk about Dutch style aquascaping.


----------



## niko

That's great!

You know, in the past we usually failed to put up pictures of the meetings. That happens because everybody is more or less a bit tired of talking aquariums after a meeting. It looks like someone needs to agree to keep up with the responsibility to take pictures AND upload them the same day. These days that's easily done with a cell phone, probably upload the pictures as they are taken too.

The visuals from past meetings have always been great - you can see what you missed, folk you know, tanks, food, places, etc. Club meeting pictures are something that must become a norm. Someone else, other than the photographer, can do short notes and add them to the pictures. That way there will be two more people that are actively involved in everything happening and really help everybody.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

I can do this and post to Facebook but not so sure about forum as posting on the forums is a little more involved since you have to go thru a host like photobucket


----------



## niko

To me the best photo archive for club meetings is at the club website. It makes everything look centered and consistent. Some of the other clubs have very nice websites with articles and pictures of their meetings. It looks very inviting.

But in this day it maybe just fine to upload the club meeting pictures to a service like Picasa or something similar. I just looked and found enough free software to upload pictures and make albums on Picasa from a mobile phone. I'm sure that can be done with other similar websites, and eventually for the club website. Basically the pictures will be uploaded during the meeting. Easy. Then someone needs to add comments and it will all look good.

By the way Alex, I have some pictures from old club meetings/events/trips. Feel free to use them on the club Facebook page. Just I prefer if you don't link to them but save them somewhere and upload/link from/to there.
Here:
http://www.picasaweb.google.com/ddasega


----------



## fishyjoe24

I can also take photos. will have to buy a new converted cord though. so i can up load them to the lab top.


----------



## alexopolus

Thanks Niko, that's something that I was thinking about. Until we figure out our web page situation, we have to use Facebook or Picasa. I am giving the directors and people that have their tanks post in Facebook administrators right, that means that they can upload pics to the Facebook page. That way we can have more than one member taking pics in the meetings. 
By the way, I'm watching the Super Bowl and I'm a bit disappointed, what a one sided game... I said that Seattle was going to win the game but not like this...


----------



## Pam916

I have quite a few pictures from past club meetings but don't know how to post them.


----------



## alexopolus

niko said:


> To me the best photo archive for club meetings is at the club website. It makes everything look centered and consistent. Some of the other clubs have very nice websites with articles and pictures of their meetings. It looks very inviting.
> 
> But in this day it maybe just fine to upload the club meeting pictures to a service like Picasa or something similar. I just looked and found enough free software to upload pictures and make albums on Picasa from a mobile phone. I'm sure that can be done with other similar websites, and eventually for the club website. Basically the pictures will be uploaded during the meeting. Easy. Then someone needs to add comments and it will all look good.
> 
> By the way Alex, I have some pictures from old club meetings/events/trips. Feel free to use them on the club Facebook page. Just I prefer if you don't link to them but save them somewhere and upload/link from/to there.
> Here:
> http://www.picasaweb.google.com/ddasega


Niko, there is a lot of good pictures that we can use, as soon as I have a time off i will save them to my computer. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## alexopolus

All right!! So far We have February, March and April! Now... The topics. 

February- Petworld. Date: February 16th. Topic: "Substrates for the Planted Aquarium". Michael's presentation.

March- Niko's home. Date: March 16th (thanks Niko for hosting). Topic: "Modern planted tank lighting options".

April- "Pangea" old Petorama in Mansfield, TX (thanks Lammert for hosting). Date: April 13th. Topic: ???????. New store, tanks and showroom. Who wants to talk?

May- Shane and Michael's new home (thanks for hosting guys) . Date: May 11th. We are helping them to restart their tanks.

June- Fred's Home. Date: June 29th (thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: still not sure, but I will love a talk about Dutch style aquascaping.


----------



## dbot

Does anybody know anything about sumps?


----------



## fishyjoe24

dbot said:


> Does anybody know anything about sumps?


wet/dry , refuge sumps? yes I know stuff about them. rattle my brain, what are you needing to know?


----------



## Tugg

I think he was saying maybe someone should do a presentation on them. Most people don't realize how easy they are and how much filtration they can offer. I've researched the hell out of them, but since I'm still new to the hobby, I lack the practical experience to give a qualified presentation on them.


----------



## dbot

+1 tugg  mind reader! We have tons of subjects to do presentations on. Just have to put it together


----------



## alexopolus

April- "Pangea" old Petorama in Mansfield, TX (thanks Lammert for hosting). Date: April 13th. Topic: Aquaplantariums . New store, tanks and showroom. 
There will be a raffle of 2 $25 gift cards.

May- Shane and Michael's new home (thanks for hosting guys) . Date: May 11th. We are helping them to restart their tanks.

June- Fred's Home. Date: June 29th (thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: still not sure, but I will love a talk about Dutch style aquascaping.

July- Fish Gallery. Date: July 27th. Topic: type of filtration for the planted aquarium... I'm still coming up with a better topic tittle. Fish gallery will talk about filtration and show us what they run on their tanks.
There will be a raffle of 2 $25 gift cards.


----------



## Pam916

I don't know what kind of turn out we will have on May 11th since it is Mother's Day.


----------



## TanyaQ2000

pam916 said:


> I don't know what kind of turn out we will have on May 11th since it is Mother's Day.


Oops.... working on changing to 18th... thanks pam


----------



## alexopolus

Thanks McFan!

May meeting has been move to the 18th


----------



## alexopolus

April- "Pangea" old Petorama in Mansfield, TX (thanks Lammert for hosting). Date: April 13th. Topic: Aquaplantariums . New store, tanks and showroom. 
There will be a raffle of 2 $25 gift cards.

May- Shane and Michael's new home (thanks for hosting guys) . Date: May 18th. We are helping them to restart their tanks.

June- Fred's Home. Date: June 29th (thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: still not sure, but I will love a talk about Dutch style aquascaping.

July- Fish Gallery. Date: July 27th. Topic: type of filtration for the planted aquarium... I'm still coming up with a better topic tittle. Fish gallery will talk about filtration and show us what they run on their tanks.
There will be a raffle of 2 $25 gift cards.


----------



## cbranch13

I can't make the meeting, but I have a ton of plants to contribute if I can drop them off for someone to take with them.

I work 2 miles from the fish gallery and live 2 miles from Dallas north aquarium.


----------



## redthumb

I plan to attend if you like I can drop them off. I'm coming from Richardson down 75


----------



## alexopolus

June- Open. Help please!

July- Fish Gallery. Date: July 27th. Topic: type of filtration for the planted aquarium... I'm still coming up with a better topic tittle. Fish gallery will talk about filtration and show us what they run on their tanks.
There will be a raffle of 2 $25 gift cards.

August- Fred's Home. Date: August 31st (thanks Fred for hosting) Topic: Dutch style aquascape.

September- Alex's Home. Date: September 28th. Topic:


----------



## Tugg

NM... just saw this one: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...plant-club/94937-june-meeting.html#post706569


----------



## fishyjoe24

I came up with a meeting topic that's never been talked about before, not even sure if some one knows about them besides Dustin.

taiwanese style aquascape(ing)


----------



## Tugg

BUMP

We are still looking for ideas for topics and locations for the monthly meetings. What kind of presentations are people interested in? What subjects are we looking for?

How can the club help you as an aquatic plant enthusiast? Don't disregard a good idea if it would cost money, we pay dues for a reason. When brainstorming, there are no bad ideas.
_ (unless your idea is a field trip to Borneo to collect Bucephalandra plants... thats not going to happen, we have a propagation/grow-out project for that instead.)_


----------



## Aquarist

I don't live in Dallas but would love it is my local club had a wabi kusa event where you can learn about them and make the clay balls during the meeting. 

Perhaps for that same meeting you can have someone experienced with emersed plants talk about emersed plants and how to transits ion submerged to emersed and emersed to submerged and what not.


----------



## alexopolus

September- Alex's Home. Date: September 21th. Topic: TBD

October- TBD

November-TBD

December-TBD


----------



## alexopolus

I'm debating on the topic for next meeting, I may do a shrimp presentation.

Also Need ideas for the next 3 months, Mike Crownman offered to host one of the months I just need to set up a date with him.


----------



## stmarshall

Shrimp is a great topic and maybe the best and worst plants for them.


----------



## alexopolus

alexopolus said:


> September- Alex's Home. Date: September 21th. Topic: TBD
> 
> October- TBD
> 
> November-TBD
> 
> December-TBD


I really apologize to everybody, I will not be able to host this September meeting. The company that I work for had to relocate and I am really busy and stress dealing with clients and employees. We started relocating yesterday and this is going to take at least 2 weeks.
I will be glad to host the October meeting and Mike Crowman will host November.

The TCA auction will be on the 28th, so at least there will be something this month to get excited about. The auction always have good plants and fish.


----------



## alexopolus

October 26th- Alex's home. Topic: I have 2 options for this meeting, the first is a shrimp presentation. I will have a slide show and will explain all the do and donuts on shrimp care, plants and breeding.

The second option is a get dirty and help me relocate my live stock from my pond to the new stock tanks. That should be fun since I don't know what I have in it


----------



## Pam916

I am going to FOTAS in San Antonio. You guys have fun!


----------



## Michael

I'm up for either!


----------



## Michael

Alex, thanks for hosting!


----------



## RandallW201

Sorry I had to blow out of there guys. The wife's car broke down on the side of the road in the East Ft. Worth ghetto....


----------



## fishyjoe24

when is the NOV. meeting.


----------

